# Access Continental lounges with Select Plus card?



## Trogdor (Nov 18, 2007)

A little-advertised benefit that I've seen in print but not online is that Select Plus members are supposedly able to access Continental Airlines lounges when flying. Has anyone tried this?

It's not a very heavily advertised benefit. I'm wondering if there would be as much trouble accessing a Continental lounge as some people have had accessing the Chicago Metropolitan Lounge with Select Plus.

Not that I'm planning on taking a trip by air any time soon, but if I do, the ability to use a nicer lounge for free (as opposed to the typical airport concourses) might tip the balance in Continental's favor if all else is equal.


----------



## AlanB (Nov 18, 2007)

Robert,

I've not tried this, but I have read at least a few reports on Flyertalk of people who have used this benefit with great success. So it would seem that Continental has their ducks in order.


----------



## PRR 60 (Nov 18, 2007)

The Select Plus card can be used for the Continental President's Club lounge access, but not for partner Sky Team lounge access.


----------

